# Right channel components way louder than left



## Wayward_Son (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm copying and pasting this from a Facebook post. I'll add supplemental information after I am done with copypasta.

---

It pretty much took me all afternoon, but I think my new car stereo is finally dialed in where I like it. I found the balance set on 0, the right channel is overpowering. I have to set the slider to +7 to the Left to get the two channels balanced out. I now have the EQ and subwoofer dialed in just about where I like them, but...

I'm really curious about why the two channels are so out of balance. I checked the dials on the amp, and the gains for both channels are set identically. I also set the fader all the way to the rear to isolate the rear speakers only, and with the balance set on 0 the two rear speakers are balanced out.

That tells me the problem is not in the head unit, but rather somewhere from the new amp to the new front components. I'm guessing either something in the wiring or a bad amp. The only other thing I can think of is that the new front components might be out of phase. Is this possible?

And if it is possible, is it fixable in car audio? Or do I just have to live with setting my balance +7 to the left and the accompanying drop in volume that I'm getting with that setup, and just turning up the volume knob accordingly to compensate? Should I get back in touch with the installer or live with it as is?

---

Supplemental information: This system was installed by a local company that is known for being the "high end, expensive, quality" place in the immediate area. My car is a 2009 Honda Fit Sport. The upgrades are:

Pioneer AVR-p3200DVD head unit
Hertz HSK-165 front components
JL Audio CP108LG-W3v3 (JL-built ported enclosure with a single 8w3v3-4)
JL Audio XD700/5 amplifier

I will add that I have never before gotten into car audio. This is my first mobile audio aftermarket system. The only knowledge I have of car audio is what I have taught myself by scouring the tubez for the last two months. I have no real-world experience with it other than my own ears. 

I would also add that, to check my own ears, I tried sitting right in the center of the vehicle over the e-brake, and then turning around 180 degrees and listening again. It is obvious that the right channel is playing significantly louder and it is not my ears. When I turned around 180 degrees, it was still the right channel of the vehicle that was playing so much louder than the left. This is the most scientific test I could perform without having an SPL meter or breaking out my DVOM, which is in my tool box in storage. My conclusion is that it is definitely the right front channel playing louder than the left front channel, even though the rear channels are balanced. Remember that the rear channels are playing out of the head unit, while the front channels (the new Hertz components) are playing out of the new amp.

With all that said, the setup is as follows: The amp is bridged and sending 200w to both the left and right front channels. The dedicated sub channel is sending 300w to the sub. The rear door speakers are stock and are being powered off of the head unit to supply some "fill". All four doors in the vehicle have been dynamatted or whatever the term is for adding sound-deadening material to the doors. As of right now, the balance is set to +7 to the Left, and the fader is set to 0 front to rear. I have the equalizer set flat, but I'm rolling down the upper registers just a tad to remove some brightness/harshness in the upper octaves. In fact, I have the equalizer set almost exactly the same as the installer left it, with the difference of one slider/frequency range being different by one increment. I have the subwoofer set to -8. As the vehicle left the shop, the balance was 0, the fader was 0, the EQ was virtually identical to how I have it set now (difference in ears, I think) and the subwoofer was set to -3 (waaay too much bass for me). I have not touched the settings on the amp itself. The only changes I've made have been through the head unit. 

I like the stereo as it sounds right now. I'm not saying I'm 100% happy with it, as there is still room for adjustment. I will say that it sounds about 90% right now, and waaay better than the stock setup. As it came from the installer, I'd say the system sounded 60%, mostly due to that right channel being so much louder than the left. Don't get me wrong, the quality of the right channel was awesome, but it was extremely fatiguing to my ears because it sounded like only one side of the car was playing, even though both channels were playing but the left channel was playing too much quieter for whatever reason. Not to mention all the lost sonic data when only hearing one channel in stereo.

I will finally point out that in all the research I've done over the last couple months, I've run into the terms of "SQ" and "SPL". I'm definitely an SQ guy, based on what I've read. I'm not into crazy amounts of bass, as evidenced that I've turned down the bass output from the head unit to the sub from -3 down to -8. I've even played with it down to -12, but that only works for certain songs and I think the -8 is going to give me a better 24/7 tune. I'm also fully aware that the sub/enclosure that I bought will probably not give me the full clarity that I really desire. I'm thinking I would probably be better off with a sealed enclosure of some kind, either an 8w7 or a 10w6 from JL. However, that is a different topic than the one that I'd like to address in this post. I'm mainly concerned right now in the difference in volume from the left and right channels.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

The first thing I'd do is reverse the left and right speaker leads and see if the condition swaps sides.


----------



## Wayward_Son (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like to but doing so would require removing my passenger seat and that isn't an option until I have the time to do it, possibly this weekend. At which point I could just as easily take it back to the installer.

If I were to switch the leads, should I leave the settings as is or should I set the Balance back to 0 first?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Take it back to them and let them deal with it....you paid for their service, you shouldnt be troubled with it and you might actually mess something up if you dont know what you are doing

BTW what Southeast TX shop is this?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

You have to remove the seats to access your amp? Thats rough. 

Yeah, I'd set everything back to 0 and just swap the leads. If the louder side switches sides, the problem lies within the amp or headunit. If it stays to the right, I'd switch it back and then try reversing the polarity on the right.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

BEAVER said:


> The first thing I'd do is reverse the left and right speaker leads and see if the condition swaps sides.


My suggestion as well


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Take it back to them and let them deal with it....you paid for their service, you shouldnt be troubled with it and you might actually mess something up if you dont know what you are doing
> 
> BTW what Southeast TX shop is this?


X2... Sounds like one side is out of phase.....or maybe an rca is not plugged in all the way...should be a easy fix


----------



## Wayward_Son (Feb 14, 2011)

azngotskills said:


> Take it back to them and let them deal with it....you paid for their service, you shouldnt be troubled with it and you might actually mess something up if you dont know what you are doing
> 
> BTW what Southeast TX shop is this?


I agree with that, but I also wont be able to get it back to them until this weekend and I'd like to enjoy my new sound in the meantime. I'm going to hold off mentioning the name of the place until I get everything sorted out. I don't want to badmouth the company if it's a simple mistake or my own dumbassery.


----------



## Wayward_Son (Feb 14, 2011)

BEAVER said:


> You have to remove the seats to access your amp? Thats rough.
> 
> Yeah, I'd set everything back to 0 and just swap the leads. If the louder side switches sides, the problem lies within the amp or headunit. If it stays to the right, I'd switch it back and then try reversing the polarity on the right.



Yes and no. I can access the dials and switches for gains and filters on the top, but to actually get to the cables in the back I do have to remove the passenger seat. This is not the fault of the installer. I wanted the amp to be hidden and it was my own recommendation that it reside under the passenger seat. As it turns out, that is where it fit the best. There is plenty of room for it and until you get down and look for it, you don't even notice it. The hidden location was a requirement of my desired install and I can't fault the installer for lousy access to the cables. I got what I asked for.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

well if you are up to figuring it out yourself, try switching the speakers wires at the amp fist and see what it does


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Fader all the way to the front, right side still louder? If not, your left side rear speaker is out of phase relative to the left front speaker. 
RCA swap ; right side still louder? Then it's not your Head Unit 
Speaker wire swap ; problem moves to the other side (Left)? Problem with your amplifier or a huge Phase problem due to the vehicle acoustic. 
You said that the gains are set identically. What about the HP off/x1/x10 switch? Configured identically? Filter freq dial? Configured identically? 
Speaker wire leads are attached correctly? 
Left side should be CH1+ & CH2- 
Right side should be CH3+ & CH4- 

^ the above are easy troubleshootings, won't impact with your Shop's warranty. 
Second the advice that the shop should take care of this since you paid for a service. 

Kelvin


----------



## Wayward_Son (Feb 14, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Fader all the way to the front, right side still louder? If not, your left side rear speaker is out of phase relative to the left front speaker.
> RCA swap ; right side still louder? Then it's not your Head Unit
> Speaker wire swap ; problem moves to the other side (Left)? Problem with your amplifier or a huge Phase problem due to the vehicle acoustic.
> You said that the gains are set identically. What about the HP off/x1/x10 switch? Configured identically? Filter freq dial? Configured identically?
> ...


Thanks for the diag tips.

I called the installer yesterday morning and told him what I found. He seemed puzzled by it but said to definitely bring it back in this Saturday. Then he called me back this morning and said he thought of something: he attenuated the left crossovers to -2. I hadn't thought about that but it makes sense and it fits with all the other pieces of the puzzle. The bottom line is that he wants to fix it as much as I do. I'll take it in this Saturday and he'll check all the hardware, but we'll also spend more time fine-tuning the system. I'm looking forward to it.

In tje mean time, I love the way this all sounds in my little Fit Sport. It is not a perfect system (I'm missing some detail from the sub... I might end up trying out a sealed 10w6 to see if that helps) but this setup is miles and miles ahead of the stock audio. I can actually hear the bass guitar in my music! Can't believe it took me this long to get into car audio.


----------

